# "We have a ballast that's buzzing!"



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Call from a local bank, about a troffer ballast buzzing. So I picked up a replacement ballast on the way over, and went in to what I thought was an easy service call.

Yeah, I could hear a buzzing sound. But it wasn't coming from the troffer. It took me a few minutes to trace it down.... to a remote ballast for a 100w MH fixture above the ceiling.






I never realized remote ballasts had a little light in them to indicate when they're buzzing!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Do tell more. This is new to me. You caught my interest.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Do tell more. This is new to me. You caught my interest.


Lead for the secondary side was nicked and arcing to ground. Relocate the damaged lead in the j-box, tape it up, and call it a day.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I troubleshot a buzzing light once and it turned out to be a hyperactive fly trapped in there.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I troubleshot a buzzing light once and it turned out to be a hyperactive fly trapped in there.


I once TS'd a buzzing light and found a pager on a shelf set to vibrate.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

9 times out of 10, it's an electric razor. But every once in a while? _ It's a dildo._


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> 9 times out of 10, it's an electric razor. But every once in a while? It's a dildo.


One of my buddies and his girlfriend were moving. His gf's dad was helping him carry my buddy's gf's dresser. Well, it got bumped into the wall or dropped or something and then a "bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" started coming from the top drawer. My buddy said he has never seen anyone look so mortified in his entire life as his gf's dad looked when he figured out what the buzzing was. :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I troubleshot a buzzing window once and it turned out to be a hyperactive carpenter bee in the wood frame.


----------

